# Is Diet Soda Linked to Heart, Stroke Risk?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Is Diet Soda Linked to Heart, Stroke Risk? Study Suggests Connection Between Drinking Diet Soda and Risk of Heart Attack and Stroke by Charlene Laino WebMD Health News You may feel less guilty if you opt for diet sodas over sugary beverages, but drinking them regularly may raise your risk of heart attack and stroke, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

